# JPG-Hintergrund an 2. JPG-Hintergrund anpassen



## Struwwel (22. April 2004)

hallo, 
ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe ein textfeld als rollover kreiert (2 gleichgroße jpg-dateien). mittlerweile hab ich hier beim durchstöbern herausgefunden, dass es bei textfeldern nur einen transparenten hintergrund geben kann, wenn diese als gif abgespeichert wurden. im gif-format ist mir die schrift aber zu pixelig, daher möchte ich den jpg-zustand beibehalten.
das problem liegt jetzt aber darin, dass ich das textfeld auf ein 2. größeres bild setzten möchte. nun sieht man natürlich die weiße umrandung des textfeldes, da es ja nicht transparent ist.  
gibt es eine möglichkeit, das weiß in die struktur des 2. großen hintergrundbildes zu verwandeln, indem man irgendwie mit transparenz oder so arbeitet?

oder mach ich mir das alles viel zu kompliziert und sowas geht nicht?

puhh, das kann ja alles so kompliziert sein!

danke im voraus!


----------



## Senfdose (22. April 2004)

Häng mal Bild an und lese die Netiquette


----------



## mardazad (28. April 2004)

Wenn du unter >Für Web speichern mal verschiedene Dithering-Einstellungen ausprobierst wirst du sehen, daß man auch Typo wunderbar als .gif speichern kann...

Willst du unbedingt ein .jpg, dann setz´ doch einfach die Textfelder in das große Higru-jpg ein, platziere sie und benutz das Crop-werkzeug um sie wieder auf die ursprünglich gewollte Größe zu bringen...


----------

